# Fly Fishing Skiff Etiquette



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bwahaha he covered the high points for sure. My pet peeve is when people let their fish flop around on the deck and in the cockpit...NO NO! The cooler and hatch slamming is the biggest one for sure.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Great job by Huge Flyfisherman. He covered the most disruptive things people do on skiffs. My personal worst is bringing your entire fly fishing collection stuffed in a giant gear bag.

I generally do not launch a skiff until the friends/clients arrive. This goes a long way towards minimizing gear transfer accidents and gives me time to advise and ask what they are thinking about loading from the back of the SUV into the assigned one hatch space. The best clients just show up with suitable clothing, a good attitude, reasonable ability to maintain balance, and decent fly casting/line management skill. No gear needed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Great job by Huge Flyfisherman. He covered the most disruptive things people do on skiffs. My personal worst is bringing your entire fly fishing collection stuffed in a giant gear bag.
> 
> I generally do not launch a skiff until the friends/clients arrive. This goes a long way towards minimizing gear transfer accidents and gives me time to advise and ask what they are thinking about loading into the assigned one hatch space. The best clients just show up with suitable clothing, a good attitude, reasonable ability to maintain balance, and decent fly casting/line management skill. No gear needed.


REASONABLE ABILITY TO MAINTAIN BALANCE


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Non marking shoes and try to clean them off before stepping in the boat.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> REASONABLE ABILITY TO MAINTAIN BALANCE


So true!!! So much to say about this statement. How about applying this to just crossing the parking lot at Publix.......


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Rocking the boat while casting!!!!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Trying to "help" when docking. Stay seated, don't reach for anything unless asked to.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

People should pay for gas food and beer if they come on your boat? I don’t know what that’s like. Been years since anyone has offered up anything.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Mine has to be taking a video or putting stuff on their social media story (If you don't know what that is, good for you...) about everything. I mean at least don't blow the spot up lol thats just plain common sense!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Capnredfish said:


> People should pay for gas food and beer if they come on your boat? I don’t know what that’s like. Been years since anyone has offered up anything.


And ramp fee if applicable!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Dirty shoes,
Dirty shoes,
Dirty shoes.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I hate when people’s corner of cheese on sandwich breaks off and sticks to Seadek.
Pick up the cheese


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> Dirty shoes,
> Dirty shoes,
> Dirty shoes.


I had a dude get in my boat from wading and step on my new cooler seat cushion with a muddy boot. I lost my cool on that one...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

That’s not cool


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Offer to pole every once in awhile!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Doesn’t happen on my skiff but seeing other skiffs with the push pole foot hanging off the stern. That really grinds my gears for some reason


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

When you take a friend and he assures you he knows how to flyfish, and then proceeds to highstick a slot red, and then breaks your rod. ‍♀


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

dbrady784 said:


> When you take a friend and he assures you he knows how to flyfish, and then proceeds to highstick a slot red, and then breaks your rod. ‍♀


At least he can hook a fish.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I had a dude get in my boat from wading and step on my new cooler seat cushion with a muddy boot. I lost my cool on that one...


That would get me going ....


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Jred said:


> Doesn’t happen on my skiff but seeing other skiffs with the push pole foot hanging off the stern. That really grinds my gears for some reason


I never paid attention to this but a buddy of mine told me the exact same thing and I am now keeping the foot at the bow. Is there a reason i should know?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Jred said:


> Doesn’t happen on my skiff but seeing other skiffs with the push pole foot hanging off the stern. That really grinds my gears for some reason


Only takes once having your push pole ripped out of the back of the boat and you figure that one out...


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

crboggs said:


> Only takes once having your push pole ripped out of the back of the boat and you figure that one out...


Got it ... I always tied my pole but I could see how it could get ripped.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

efi2712micro said:


> I never paid attention to this but a buddy of mine told me the exact same thing and I am now keeping the foot at the bow. Is there a reason i should know?


Hydrodynamics


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's my list of peves. It mainly revolves around damaging my boat or truck and my list below are all things that have happened to me.
Dirty shoes, especially small gravel from the parking lot.
Letting the boat rub on the barnacles at the dock while I'm getting the trailer.
Don't drop or drag reels, pliers or tackle boxes on, or a across my deck. Lastly don't lean all your weight on my steering wheel like it's some sort of leaning post.

I have found that people who can back up a trailer, or pole in a straight line are hard to find.

The rest of the list mentioned above I can live with. If you are rocking the skiff, splashing the push pole down, trying to store it backwards or pushing me in circles, well those are habits I can correct. Just don't damage the boat or jackknife the trailer. Be honest with your abilities so I don't have a crushed bumper. 

That's not asking too much right?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Gervais said:


> Non marking shoes and try to clean them off before stepping in the boat.


All of my shoes trash my boat. What works best for you? Every time I'm on the water my boat looks like chit.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

My answer to this is to marry a girl that loves to fish and train her well. We have a system and it just works. Now I just need to teach her how to rig lines and handle spiny fish? She makes a mean sammy too LOL


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

el9surf said:


> Here's my list of peves. It mainly revolves around damaging my boat or truck and my list below are all things that have happened to me.
> Dirty shoes, especially small gravel from the parking lot.
> Letting the boat rub on the barnacles at the dock while I'm getting the trailer.
> Don't drop or drag reels, pliers or tackle boxes on, or a across my deck. Lastly don't lean all your weight on my steering wheel like it's some sort of leaning post.
> ...


Can I sign up!? I'll even pole you around


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> My answer to this is to marry a girl that loves to fish and train her well. We have a system and it just works. Now I just need to teach her how to rig lines and handle spiny fish? She makes a mean sammy too LOL


I got lucky! My gf learned how to back down and fly fish! She is still getting the hang of poling, can get everything! She knows how to get me close enough for the 70-80 ft cast LOL.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> All of my shoes trash my boat. What works best for you? Every time I'm on the water my boat looks like chit.


I wear sandals in the parking lot and take them off when I get in the boat. I keep a pair of shoes in the hatch that never leave the boat, therefore they are never dirty.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The water isn't that cold, step down off the platform to have a pee. 

1 can = 1 beer. 

No you can not use my pliers, don't even ask me. Figure it out. 

No landing nets 

Absolutely no hero shots.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2019)

Fishshoot said:


> And ramp fee if applicable!


All good if it's just a bunch of buddies fishing. However, if it's a guided trip, it's all on the guide. That's why we charge what we charge. It is nice though when a guest insists on paying for some part of the trip above the guide fee.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2019)

el9surf said:


> Here's my list of peves. It mainly revolves around damaging my boat or truck and my list below are all things that have happened to me.
> Dirty shoes, especially small gravel from the parking lot.
> Letting the boat rub on the barnacles at the dock while I'm getting the trailer.
> Don't drop or drag reels, pliers or tackle boxes on, or a across my deck. Lastly don't lean all your weight on my steering wheel like it's some sort of leaning post.
> ...


Remember, those bumpers are actually fenders.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

mike_parker said:


> Remember, those bumpers are actually fenders.


I assume your responding to my comment about the boat rubbing on the dock. One of the ramps I frequently go to has horizontal wood that will line up perfectly with sides of the hull under the rub rail and scratch the gel coat like a cheese grater. Depending on tide the skiff will align perfectly with these. Add in heavy current and the occasional big wake and it has to be the worst boat dock design ever.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

No spray sunscreen on the boat is a biggie. 

And, maybe I’m missing it but what’s the deal with “greasing the rod?”


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

el9surf said:


> I assume your responding to my comment about the boat rubbing on the dock. One of the ramps I frequently go to has submerged horizontal wood that will line up perfectly with sides of the hull under the rub rail and scratch the gel coat like a cheese grater. Depending on tide the skiff will align perfectly with these. Add in heavy current and the occasional big wake and it has to be the worst boat dock design ever.


Low tide at the ramp in Flamingo... I have no idea why they place those supports horizontal, but I swear they’re magnetically attracted to my skiff.... and dirty shoes!!!


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

Man!!!! Why I fish alone. Ok, maybe people are a bit safer not fishing with me if I am fly fishing. I don't get too excited if I see a fish. I don't get too excited if I hook a fish. Just don't let me miss a strike. No telling where that backcast is going. Uh.........maybe wife is right. I DO talk too much......


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Fishshoot said:


> And ramp fee if applicable!


... and if there's any wading that needs to be done for launch and recovery, especially when it's cold.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> No spray sunscreen on the boat is a biggie.
> 
> And, maybe I’m missing it but what’s the deal with “greasing the rod?”


X2 on the spray suncreen!

Biggest one for me is being late, or canceling the morning of, I can 100% tell the difference in voice between a hangover/BS sick excuse and the real deal lol.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I've given you one task while I go park the truck and trailer. Don't let the skiff:

Bang into the barnacle encrusted pilings.
Ride up underneath the dock and trash my cap
Break my push pole
Drift up and come anywhere close to the hitting the bottom on the concrete
Get sideways in the ramp
Get hit by another boat
Get picked up by a wake and come down on the lip of the cap

That's about all. Please and thank you


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I have a towel for dirty feet, Use as necessary, being noisy while casting or pushing.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Steps over your towel to keep IT "clean"...


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

backbone said:


> Steps over your towel to keep IT "clean"...


The towel covers the entire front deck. I appreciate when shoes come off when stepping onto the skiff.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

el9surf said:


> Be honest with your abilities...


Out of everything mentioned, I think this goes the farthest. Be honest about your abilities, and be willing to learn. Some call it being "coachable" -- combined with being courteous (and literally only a the slightest amount of common sense), every single issue in this thread can be avoided.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

bryson said:


> Out of everything mentioned, I think this goes the farthest. Be honest about your abilities, and be willing to learn. Some call it being "coachable" -- combined with being courteous (and literally only a the slightest amount of common sense), every single issue in this thread can be avoided.


This is true. I have had several people on the gheenoe that attempted to pole around and it was clear that it either had been a while or didn't have the experience to go from point A to point B. I am not saying that Jax is a easy area to pole, but if you tell me you know how to pole I will go with that until proven otherwise.

Also if you are poling please do NOT hit the guy on the bow with the push pole.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

freeclimber said:


> This is true. I have had several people on the gheenoe that attempted to pole around and it was clear that it either had been a while or didn't have the experience to go from point A to point B. I am not saying that Jax is a easy area to pole, but if you tell me you know how to pole I will go with that until proven otherwise.
> 
> Also if you are poling please do NOT hit the guy on the bow with the push pole.


Your boat is too short


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Your boat is too short


You're not wrong LOL gently looking for a longer stick 

Also the gheenoe is a really small boat for an 18' stick.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

People that don’t offer to pole period, no matter how bad. Let’s just say I don’t see them again.


----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

Improper (sometimes blatantly abusive) fish handling for a catch and release fish is a sure way to make me cringe.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Mostly applicable to my wife:
1. Don't spill your giant 40oz Big Gulp coke in the cockpit.
2. Don't spill your giant 40oz Big Gulp coke ON my fly reel.
3. Don't slam hatches
4. Don't step from one gunwale to the other while I'm on the poling platform without some advance notice.
5. Don't leave soggy ass tortilla chips in my storage hatch for me to find later.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> Mostly applicable to my wife:
> *5. Don't leave soggy ass tortilla chips in my storage hatch for me to find later.*


or dead shrimp anywhere on the boat.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

This thread has me cracking up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

KurtActual said:


> This thread has me cracking up.


No wonder we have so many threads along the lines of “Poling Solo” and “My Boat Keeps Porpoising”...the good thing is a 200 pound sack of sand can’t do much wrong...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No wonder we have so many threads along the lines of “Poling Solo” and “My Boat Keeps Porpoising”...the good thing is a 200 pound sack of sand can’t do much wrong...


Oh, so you also know my ex wife?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

freeclimber said:


> or dead shrimp anywhere on the boat.


That would imply having live shrimp in the skiff at some point, which is only allowable if you are taking children fishing...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

*lol* Finally used "CENTER UP!" on the skiff Sunday.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

crboggs said:


> That would imply having live shrimp in the skiff at some point, which is only allowable if you are taking children fishing...


Don’t need shrimp, my son has been fishing artificial since he was 3. Caught his first trout and redfish on a Down South Lure. He will be slinging a baitcaster before he’s 5.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

freeclimber said:


> or dead shrimp anywhere on the boat.


Jeez, nothing worse than that dead shrimp smell. 
As a teen, we were fishing on the Canaveral jetties back when they were really just huge, jagged rocks. Naturally, I was all the way out and had used up my allotment of shrimp. On the way back over the rocks, I saw that someone had left a box of once frozen shrimp on the rocks. When I picked up the box, the liquified shrimp came streaming out of the collapsed bottom of the box and coated my favorite surf shirt and baggies. That's when I learned that there are exceptions to the 'No riding in the bed of a pickup' rule. My pride baggies and shirt were history.


.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Don’t need shrimp, my son has been fishing artificial since he was 3. Caught his first trout and redfish on a Down South Lure. He will be slinging a baitcaster before he’s 5.


My daughter caught her first fish on a jitter bug, but sometimes she likes to soak shrimp and catch catfish. I don't ask why, I just enjoy her wanting to be on the skiff with me. *lol*

Nothing in the world smells worse than dead shrimp left in a bait well for two weeks during a Tampa summer. I swear the boats at the yard had literally drug themselves away from my boat on both sides...


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

^^^You know the smell is really bad when you look in the well and the maggots are heaving their guts out!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Fishing with my long-time tarpon guide several years ago the dude had his clients of a couple days before throw their McDonald's breakfast trash (bags & paper wrapping) into the jump seat cooler where they got wet and disintegrated over the day.

Conditions were pretty snotty on the beach front for my trip and there were tiny little scraps of paper swirling all through the cockpit and clogging the drain tubes. I went and helped him shove a hose down the tubes to flush everything out at the end of the first day.

And one time on a buddy's skiff, I felt bad but I had a big zip-loc bag of trail mix (the kind with M&M's in it) in the jump seat cooler. Well the zip-loc bag evidently wasn't sealed correctly and water got all into the bag and dissolved the candy coating on the M&M's. We had weird baby-shit orange water draining out of it into the cockpit. I felt bad about it but dumping the waterlogged trail mix and pouring a couple cups of water into the cooler flushed all that weird water out the drains.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Don’t need shrimp, my son has been fishing artificial since he was 3. Caught his first trout and redfish on a Down South Lure. H*e will be slinging a baitcaster before he’s 5.*


Meh, fly fishing or GTFO.


J/K


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Meh, fly fishing or GTFO.
> 
> 
> J/K


Hell I’m about to hang a sign off my poling platform that reads “Free Piercings”...
It’s awesome to see your little guy begging to help you clean fish. 
Sorry for the derail...back to fly fishing skiff pet peeves!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

crboggs said:


> That would imply having live shrimp in the skiff at some point, *which is only allowable if you are taking children fishing*...


_happy wife, happy life_


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Your boat is too short


THATS WHAT SHE SAID!!!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Regardless of pet peeves I think this guy that made the video is a wannabe hank Patterson that just isn’t that funny.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Hatch slamming, rocking boat while casting, hitting the boat or anything loud with pole repeatedly, bringing endless shit on a small skiff, leaving things on the deck instead of putting them away, kicking bow away from dock while exiting, many more to come.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

bonehead said:


> Mine has to be taking a video or putting stuff on their social media story


Yes!!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> Regardless of pet peeves I think this guy that made the video is a wannabe hank Patterson that just isn’t that funny.


I give him the benefit of the doubt, he's wearing a zland hat, which is a guy here in Charleston's brand, and son's name. I thought it was good!

I get set off pretty easy at the boat ramp, you don't need all of your family members guiding the boat down with dock lines, taking up 2 lanes.

I like a clean deck and all bags and whatnot in a hatch so theres nothing to trip over and make noise.

I also think there are friends and there are friends that you can fish with. Friends that you can fish with typically don't need to be told what to do when launching, docking, setting up to fish, or poling off a flat. Friends are people that you hang out with off the skiff or meet up with at the sandbar.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

I a


mtoddsolomon said:


> I give him the benefit of the doubt, he's wearing a zland hat, which is a guy here in Charleston's brand, and son's name. I thought it was good!
> 
> I get set off pretty easy at the boat ramp, you don't need all of your family members guiding the boat down with dock lines, taking up 2 lanes.
> 
> ...


Now thinking about taking ALL the suggestions, print and hand them off to my fishing companions before a trip. Might help me find out who are the fishing friends versus the “other” friends


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2019)

crboggs said:


> That would imply having live shrimp in the skiff at some point, which is only allowable if you are taking children fishing...


Or a nice shrimp cocktail!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Dead shrimp? When my oldest son was about 8 we fished offshore one day in the center console. After that day I didn't get back to the boat until two weeks later. I climbed up in it to get it ready, opened the console doors and was struck by what seemed to be some sort of explosion that blew me over the gunwale onto the ground. When I got back in I found that my son had eaten half of a can of sardines, rolled the lid back down, and put them back on the shelf in the console.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

I used to eat Play Dough all the time as a kid

Cant say Ive had a can of sardines though...


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

I have a good tennis buddy of mine that loves to fish. He never shuts up...he always sees fish that I can never see(and they’re always BIG!) But, he is such a good person, I still enjoy having him on my skiffs.


----------



## MarkB (Apr 24, 2018)

Marking my spots on a GPS app on their phones without asking first. Then taking offense when I politely ask them not to. Oh, breaking open a big bag of Cheetos gets me pretty happy too!


----------



## MarkB (Apr 24, 2018)

Oh yea , I almost forgot my very favorite thing, drunk guys.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> _I also think there are friends and_ *there are friends that you can fish with.* .


I wish I could triple like this! Those damn guys are too hard to find. I have *2 *friends that I can fish with, and the GF. Fishing with her can get dicey at times, can NOT make negative comments about anything while she's on the boat (it carries on and haunts me for days). One is in Australia now... the other lives on the other coast of Florida.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> No spray sunscreen on the boat is a biggie.
> 
> And, maybe I’m missing it but what’s the deal with “greasing the rod?”


To make you scratch your head and wonder why is he greasing the rod. Ben's videos are VERY tongue in cheek and mostly nonsense but have a few tidbits of actual information sprinkled in.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Because the topic got brought up....... what kind of shoes "mark" the decks of boats? Maybe I don't shuffle my feet in the boat, but I have never had a pair of shoes mark the deck of a boat. 



Another thing to add....... Don't swing the muddy foot of the pushpole over the boat and drip mud all over the console.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I think traditionally anything with a black or colored sole will be more likely to leave marks. The gum rubber is labeled as non marking. I wear a pair of white sole nike running shoes, they don't mark.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Softer rubber like they use in good hiking/climbing soles leaves plenty of black marks. I know because my dad wears them everywhere -- including on my skiff.

Ironically, when I was a kid, he used to get so damn mad at my grandpa, who not only insisted on wearing his hunting boots on the boat but also would put his empty beer cans upright on the deck and stomp them flat every time he finished one. He was almost entirely deaf and maybe a little senile and he always claimed to have just forgotten he wasn't supposed to stomp his beer cans on the deck, but in hindsight, I'm pretty sure he did it deliberately to get under my dad's skin.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

One time when I was a kid my dad was fishing a bass tournament and they paired him up with some guy who showed up in a pair of cowboy boots. Dad had a brand new Cajun bass boat at the time and made the dude fish in his socks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2019)

All lady fish and remoras must be kept off the side of the boat!


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Boatbrains said:


> All lady fish and remoras must be kept off the side of the boat!


Are we talking because of blood or teeth?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2019)

nautilott said:


> Are we talking because of blood or teeth?


Vomit and poo!


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Boatbrains said:


> Vomit and poo!


Oh jeez, can't wait.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Vomit and poo!











That's some nice shiny, waxed Awlgrip you have there...It would be a shame if someone...








SHAT ALL OVER IT!!!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yup...they're not very lady like...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

If they didn't tear up leaders so bad, I would actually enjoy catching them. You can't fault the tug and acrobatics. We always called them K Mart Tarpon growing up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2019)

el9surf said:


> I assume your responding to my comment about the boat rubbing on the dock. One of the ramps I frequently go to has horizontal wood that will line up perfectly with sides of the hull under the rub rail and scratch the gel coat like a cheese grater. Depending on tide the skiff will align perfectly with these. Add in heavy current and the occasional big wake and it has to be the worst boat dock design ever.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2019)

el9surf said:


> I assume your responding to my comment about the boat rubbing on the dock. One of the ramps I frequently go to has horizontal wood that will line up perfectly with sides of the hull under the rub rail and scratch the gel coat like a cheese grater. Depending on tide the skiff will align perfectly with these. Add in heavy current and the occasional big wake and it has to be the worst boat dock design ever.


I fully understand what you're talking about. My comment was in response to a lodge owner that I once guided for that had a fit when we [the guides] referred to fenders as bumpers. I guess bumping the dock was a complete no/no for him?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

No sitting while I pole your ass around. Sit when we stop.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Capnredfish said:


> No sitting while I pole your ass around. Sit when we stop.



Sitting? WTF? Even if I'm the 3rd person in the boat at the time, I'm standing up trying to spot a fish for the caster.


----------

